# my setup



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

here it is ,my first setup .


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

more


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

last , yep its 1/8


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Looks good, Post pics of your car :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice, keep it up!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

1 a


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

nice ride :cheesy:


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Jan 31 2006, 07:29 AM~4739900
> *1  a
> *


That car is nice :0 , any interior pics?


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

nice


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

looks great


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Jan 30 2006, 10:29 PM~4739900
> *1  a
> *


 :0 NIIIICCCCCCCE


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

looks good. whats going to be in the middle?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

That's a really nice setup, simple and clean. Now get that spare outta there  :biggrin:


----------



## Domel (Jul 31, 2003)

Good Looking


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Jan 31 2006, 03:10 AM~4740630
> *looks good. whats going to be in the middle?
> *


noids in the middle


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 31 2006, 03:39 AM~4740697
> *That's a really nice setup, simple and clean. Now get that spare outta there    :biggrin:
> *


 its gonna be a knockoff in place of it.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

nice now use some herculiner on the trunk floor


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Jan 31 2006, 02:32 PM~4740967
> *its gonna be a knockoff in place of it.
> *


Me likes! :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

pretty good for a first timer...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 31 2006, 07:35 AM~4741077
> *nice now use some herculiner on the trunk floor
> *


 I plan on painting the floor beige , and the racks color of my mouldings.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 01:25 PM~4742649
> *pretty good  for a first timer...
> *


 thanks everyone , ive done everything myself ,from the body and updates ,motor , frame swap, and now hydros.oh and did the vinyl top ,that was a first too.


----------



## ridNspokes (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks good :thumbsup: was it hard doing everything yourself for the first time? ima be doing everything myself for the first time n i jus wanna find out how hard it was


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

beautiful Caddy..

whered you get the idea for that bolt in crossbar? :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

lookin good but why does tha pic say 2004 ?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

what'd you use to cut the holes in the floor??

me likes....


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

looks good hommie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ridNspokes_@Jan 31 2006, 04:37 PM~4744020
> *Looks good :thumbsup:    was it hard doing everything yourself for the first time?  ima be doing everything myself for the first time n i jus wanna find out how hard it was
> *


 thanks_wasnt too bad ,just bought a chop saw and went at it ,got some help from people on here.
I built the racks 30 miles from my car so that was a pain. 
I asked qeustions and knew how I was gonna do it before I got started.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 31 2006, 06:37 PM~4744884
> *beautiful Caddy..
> 
> whered you get the idea for that bolt in crossbar?  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm good question ,you might know him


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 31 2006, 06:44 PM~4744941
> *lookin good but why does tha pic say 2004 ?
> *


 cause my parent s dont change it ,their camera,pics were taken sunday.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 31 2006, 06:44 PM~4744945
> *what'd you use to cut the holes in the floor??
> 
> me likes....
> *


 just a cut off wheel


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

clean ass shit bee rat, it looks hella good for a first timer and its an overall clean ass ride homie good job


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

verry nice caddy!


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:VERY VERY NICE CADDY CLEAN SET UP FOR 1st TIMER.


----------



## CRAZY_MONTE (Jan 13, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I like it :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

awww shit yo brett, looks very good so far! :biggrin: ....when ya gonna cut the cyls in?...........i just got the linc goin today and bust a rear hose on the first ride round the block. my fukn luck. :uh: .........i really look forward to riding out this summer!.............................keep up the good work!  [email protected] ,TEE


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 31 2006, 11:21 PM~4747231
> *awww shit yo brett, looks very good so far! :biggrin: ....when ya gonna cut the cyls in?...........i just got the linc goin today and bust a rear hose on the first ride round the block. my fukn luck. :uh: .........i really look forward to riding out this summer!.............................keep up the good work!  [email protected] ,TEE
> *


 thanks bro ,,, thats cool you got the linc out ,got any pics? did you get a new phone # ?
I cut the holes sunday , but I used 1 5/8 so I gotta ream out the fronts a lil , and I gotta cut the nipple off the underside of the rear perches, Matt 's gonna put some deep cups on a lathe for me to open up the holes ,and Im gonna weld em to the spring perches.
I messed with my plumbing last night ,dont know if I did it right , is there a difference which side of the dump faces the block ? there s no markings .
so lets see that linc !


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Feb 1 2006, 05:41 PM~4752628
> *thanks bro ,,,  thats cool you got the linc out ,got any pics?      did you get a  new phone # ?
> I cut the holes sunday , but I used 1 5/8 so I gotta ream out the fronts a lil , and I gotta cut the nipple off the underside of the rear perches,  Matt 's  gonna put some deep cups on a lathe for me to open up the holes ,and Im gonna weld em to the spring perches.
> I messed with my plumbing last night ,dont know if I did it right , is there a difference which side of the dump faces the  block ? there s no markings .
> ...


doesnt matter on the dump, as long as it's not the bottom port


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 05:19 PM~4752942
> *doesnt matter on the dump, as long as it's not the bottom port
> *


PERFECT ANSWER................... :biggrin: GIMME A MIN ILL TRY TOO GET SOME PICS UP TONITE........U GOTTA P.M...........


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Jan 31 2006, 02:35 PM~4742714
> *I plan on painting the floor beige , and the racks color of my mouldings.
> *


make sure to build something for leaks on fittings at pumps cause the oil will eat up the paint.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 1 2006, 07:41 PM~4753852
> *make sure to build something for leaks on fittings at pumps cause the oil will eat up the paint.
> *


 for real ,i didnt think it would ... so you talkin bout a drip tray or somethin?
damn that sucks ,now I dont know what to do with it .


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

forget the trunk paint and trade me :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 08:42 PM~4754280
> *forget the trunk paint and trade me  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN....I WANT SOME TUNA SAMICHHES NOW :biggrin: GREAT FOR MY MUNCHIES


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Feb 1 2006, 07:48 PM~4753907
> *for real ,i didnt think it would ...  so you talkin bout a drip tray or somethin?
> damn that sucks ,now I dont know what to do with it .
> *


COLORED BEDLINER.............OR EPOXY PAINT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 1 2006, 08:47 PM~4754321
> *COLORED BEDLINER.............OR EPOXY PAINT
> *


oh word  TTT


----------



## skinnythepmp (Dec 30, 2003)

looks good thanks for the pump rack idea (gonna be lifting a caddy monday !)


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

IM READY TO SEE THIS DAMN THING LAID OUT ALLREADY......IT LOOKS GRET SO FAR.........


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

today I reamed the front holes a little ,enough for the cylinders to play a little...
why did I swap my colorado frame for a ny salt belt frame? for the 350/700
frame off maybe next year...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

cut the nips off the rear perches...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

plumbed it...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ran the hoses up front , need one longer hose for the back...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I need batteries ,springs ,and reverse cups ,gonna be on hold a while.


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

Nice.........You gonna paint the trunk?


----------



## eight_tre_regal_man (Aug 15, 2005)

yo iwas wondering what kind of welder did you use to weld your whole rack togeather i tried mine this weekend i fucked it up never welded ver in my life but i had to try it im gonna take it to my homie in tha welding class at tha college any ways ne info on tha welder would be great


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eight_tre_regal_man_@Feb 5 2006, 11:28 PM~4785561
> *yo iwas wondering what kind of welder did you use to weld your whole rack togeather i tried mine this weekend i fucked it up never welded ver in my life but i had to try it im gonna take it to my homie in tha welding class at tha college any ways ne info on tha welder would be great
> *


 it was a lincoln [sp?] mig ,110 volt , good for the rack ,but not gonna be enough fo the frame and rear end


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

clean ass lac, looks damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Feb 5 2006, 11:37 PM~4785636
> *clean ass lac, looks damn good :thumbsup:
> *


T T Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ooooo looks sweet!............remember in the front preches to do something with the teeth /right on the inside of were ya drilled your front holes.hitt me up if ya like!..............i cant wait to see it rollin..........
i sure do love chrome!


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Feb 5 2006, 10:52 PM~4785263
> *I need batteries ,springs ,and reverse cups ,gonna be on hold a while.
> *


i can prolly get the group 31 interstates like....60 a pop ......i gotta talk to my interstate rep.....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 9 2006, 06:45 PM~4813172
> *ooooo looks sweet!............remember in the front preches to do something with the teeth /right on the inside of were ya drilled your front holes.hitt me up if ya like!..............i cant wait to see it rollin..........
> i sure do love chrome!
> *


what you talkin bout willis ? teeth? yo you have any springs?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Feb 9 2006, 06:49 PM~4813204
> *what you talkin bout willis ?  teeth?  yo you have any springs?
> *


lol...if ya look where ya drilled the front holes from the underside there are teeth up there to hold te factory coils in place........i cut tem off with a cuttoff disc and welded a donut inside....iive always noticed that is the first place to show wear and tear......ive eard of people bangiing them flat,but i dunno bout that!......far as springs i might have a set of 4 or 5 turns 4 ton coils...laid frame in my caddy withh them up front....i hopped a good 35"on them....and u can use the factory front coils out back!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 9 2006, 06:56 PM~4813266
> *lol...if ya look where ya drilled the front holes from the underside there are teeth up there to hold te factory coils in place........i cut tem off with a cuttoff disc and welded a donut inside....iive always noticed that is the first place to show wear and tear......ive eard of people bangiing them flat,but i dunno bout that!......far as springs i might have a set of 4 or 5 turns 4 ton coils...laid frame in my caddy withh them up front....i hopped a good 35"on them....and u can use the factory front coils out back!
> *


yeah I see now ,I took my uppers off today to extend and reinforce , I see the teeth now .
and I got some springs on the way , I dont want it to lay out til I get the hang of this whole thing ,you know ,dont wanna get stuck ...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

its really not smart to lay frame any ways...but its the look i love so much...............................but your shit is lookin good i cant wait to see it in person ..........i know your all excited and shit!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 18 2006, 09:32 PM~4877391
> *its really not smart to lay frame any ways...but its the look i love so much...............................but your shit is lookin good i cant wait to see it in person ..........i know your all excited and shit!
> *


 oh you could say excited :biggrin: ,but Im at that point where I need to keep spendin money I dont have , but it'll all be worth it when its all said and done!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Wait I just realized ,iys always that point  never be "done"


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

I hear the spending what you aint got. Man is steel expensive here :thumbsdown:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Feb 25 2006, 12:43 PM~4926015
> *I hear the spending what you aint got. Man is steel expensive here :thumbsdown:
> *


not much really , arms are in progress ,springs on the way for the front , gonna use stock fronts out back for now. need new ball joints , BATTERIES , thats about it , hopin to be ready when spring hits :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I see you Tee ,wussup mang?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Feb 25 2006, 12:43 PM~4926015
> *I hear the spending what you aint got. Man is steel expensive here :thumbsdown:
> *


 I GET STEEL DIRT CHEAP,MY HOMIE WORKS AT ROCHESTER STEEL LIKE 85LBS FOR 25-30 BUCKS............I REALLY THINK HE IS REFERING TO ALL THE LITTLE EXTRAS THAT DONT COME WITH A KIT SPRINGS/BATTS/CABLES/WIRE LUGS/TERMNAL CONNECTORS FOR THE CONECTIONS ...AND LIKE SAID THE LIST WILL CONTINUE ON FOR EVER............AND I CAN DEF FEEL THAT SHIT.......SOME TIMES I REGRET FALLIN IN LOVE WITH THIS SHIT :0 
SEE I KNOW YOU WILL BE READY....CUZ IF NOT ILL COME THREW AND HELP YA IF NEEDED......ITS ALL LOOKING REALY GOOD SO FAR


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Feb 25 2006, 12:48 PM~4926031
> *I see you Tee ,wussup mang?
> *


I WAS MARINATING FOR A FEW ,MY BAD....


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 25 2006, 01:01 PM~4926085
> *I GET STEEL DIRT CHEAP,MY HOMIE WORKS AT ROCHESTER STEEL LIKE 85LBS FOR 25-30 BUCKS............I REALLY THINK HE IS REFERING TO ALL THE LITTLE EXTRAS THAT DONT COME WITH A KIT SPRINGS/BATTS/CABLES/WIRE LUGS/TERMNAL CONNECTORS  FOR THE CONECTIONS ...AND LIKE SAID THE LIST WILL CONTINUE ON FOR EVER............AND I CAN DEF  FEEL THAT SHIT.......SOME TIMES I REGRET FALLIN IN LOVE WITH THIS SHIT :0
> SEE I KNOW YOU WILL BE READY....CUZ IF NOT ILL COME THREW AND HELP YA IF  NEEDED......ITS ALL LOOKING REALY GOOD SO FAR
> *


 Yo thanks bro ! Ima hold you to that . gonna need some help wiring , not my specialty ,
Im gonna make it ,to many years I missed not ridin somethin , I know you gonna be out there too :biggrin: think Im gonna just do front, back , side ,side ... got a 6 switch panel , but thats all I really want


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beerat+Feb 1 2006, 08:48 PM~4753907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of those bedliners are pretty bad.
don't get that spray shit it will eat it up.
Herculiner is the best it protect against oil and acid but only got them in red and black shop around and see what you can come up with.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 25 2006, 02:01 PM~4926085
> *I SOME TIMES I REGRET FALLIN IN LOVE WITH THIS SHIT :0
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Feb 25 2006, 01:09 PM~4926117
> *Yo thanks bro !  Ima hold you to that . gonna need some help wiring , not my specialty ,
> Im gonna make it ,to many years I missed not  ridin somethin ,  I know you gonna be out there too :biggrin:  think Im gonna just do front, back , side ,side ... got a 6 switch panel , but thats all I really want
> *


I GOT YOU ,WHATEVER YOU NEED............AND I REALY LOOK FORWARD TO ROLLIN OUT THIS SUMMER....IM ALL CHEEZY THINKIN BOUT IT....II GOT 2 OTHER HOMIES ROLLIN TOO.....................AND I ONLY GOT 4 SWITCHES F.B.S.S
DID YYOU GET PREWIRED SWITCHS......I BET NOT,OH FUN.......J/K...JUST LET ME KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Feb 25 2006, 01:17 PM~4926157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TELL ME YOU NEVER THOUGHT THAT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

TtT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

allright tonight I cut the teeth off the inside of the frame up front , grinded it down pretty flat . 
now this hole isnt centered with the hole for the cylinder , but the cylinder w/ donut fits real nice 
so I guess its right, sound right? Ill try an get pics tommorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Oh and my coils are same height as the springs I had in there , and they fell right out , am I gonna be able to get the full stack in?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i still got these batteries if u need them


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Mar 3 2006, 11:15 PM~4973053
> *i still got these batteries if u need them
> *


pm sent


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 3 2006, 11:13 PM~4973046
> *Oh and my coils are same height as the springs I had in there , and they fell right out , am I gonna be able to get the full stack in?
> *


A FULL STACK WILL LEAVE YOUR CAR SITTIN UP LIKE A 4X4 WHEN DROPPED AND YA GONNA GET ZERO LIFT.........THAT AINT LOWRIDING :angry: ...HALF STACK IT! :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 4 2006, 09:04 AM~4974558
> *A FULL STACK WILL LEAVE YOUR CAR SITTIN UP LIKE A 4X4 WHEN DROPPED AND YA GONNA GET ZERO LIFT.........THAT AINT LOWRIDING :angry: ...HALF STACK IT! :biggrin:
> *


 whoa settle down ,,,it sat with the cross member pretty close before ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

how bout 3/4 stack


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

TTT 

Whats up Bret im Tee's brother remember me i came up to the shop with him well just saying whats up and given you props on your first install keep the pictures rollin bro and by the way nice looking caddy


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 4 2006, 10:21 AM~4974781
> *whoa settle down ,,,it sat with the cross member  pretty close before ...
> *


yo player its all good, but u know what i say....if it aint on the ground ,you really aint down!...............but it really is a nice looking car !


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StickyIcky_@Mar 6 2006, 01:46 AM~4984491
> *TTT
> 
> Whats up Bret im Tee's brother remember me i came up to the shop with him well just saying whats up and given you props on your first install keep the pictures rollin bro and by the way nice looking caddy
> *


 yo whats up , Yeah I remember... thanks bro , Ill be makin some progress this week ,more pics comin soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 6 2006, 11:53 AM~4986796
> *yo whats up , Yeah I remember...  thanks  bro , Ill be makin some progress this week ,more pics comin soon  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Kewl :thumbsup: hope everything works out all right and hope to see you rolling with us this summer


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks dan , they look great ... the cleanest part is the extension , nice and smooth ,the rest -nice and pitted ...I <3 NY


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ya they looked like you got them out of the bottom of the ocean...

rolling those lips was :angry: 

glad you like them man


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

cut off the teets ,and polished my rust :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

OK I was real motivated until I started today ,I think its the 1/2 hour drive to get to my car ,I hope thats it.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 7 2006, 09:46 PM~4998161
> *Thanks dan , they look great ... the cleanest part is the extension , nice and smooth ,the rest -nice and pitted ...I <3 NY
> *


they look pretty good ................bull dog like a motha.....i love that look :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 7 2006, 09:48 PM~4998176
> *ya they looked like you got them out of the bottom of the ocean...
> 
> rolling those lips was  :angry:
> ...



Ha ha :uh: yeah I scaped the barnicles off before I sent em to ya!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Tee you were right about the 4x4 ,Im monster truckin , How much are they gonna settle,and how fast? they 2 3/4 tons


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

put some deep cups. that will help lower it.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Mar 7 2006, 10:24 PM~4998377
> *put some deep cups. that will help lower it.
> *


word!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks good man :biggrin: more pics


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

bump


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Mar 8 2006, 03:00 AM~4998225
> *Tee you were right about the 4x4 ,Im monster truckin ,  How much are they gonna settle,and how fast? they 2 3/4 tons
> *


they will settle when you hopp it a few times ...


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

their not gonna settle as much as u would think.....id say cut a couple coils off.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Feb 25 2006, 02:28 PM~4926200
> *TELL  ME YOU NEVER THOUGHT THAT
> *


yeah but no hahaha


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

setup is looking good homie :thumbsup: 
Dan those uppers look factory good shit


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Mar 25 2006, 07:02 AM~5116681
> *yeah but no hahaha
> *


 so youve thought it but refuse to admit it? :biggrin: ....and hell yea they look factory ......he shoulda pitted the welded parts so they would match perfect


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

damn cant wait to see this lac juiced up in person


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

not much to show , got my switches wired up ... hopefully Im pickin up some batteries this week . lots of little things to do , and rear coil over needs to be set up . 
ttt


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Mar 29 2006, 09:19 PM~5145710
> *damn cant wait to see this lac juiced up in person
> *


SHit I wanna see yours this year mang I see that you got your monte up and runnign already uh... let me see the link to your buildup


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 25 2006, 09:14 AM~5116770
> *so youve thought it but refuse to admit it? :biggrin: ....and hell yea they look factory ......he shoulda pitted the welded parts so they would match perfect
> *


no never thought of it but I get head aches when shit don't work out my way and I'm always buying and selling rydes... can't find something that I realy wanna keep but I will soon :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good man,very good work.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

lookin' good


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

yo homiie....my bad with saturday...it turned out to bee more of a job than i was expecting......good to hear the switches is wired ....hope fully all is good.....ima see if i can get out there this week ......i need to get the linc inspected so i aint driving till thats done hopefully tomm...


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

wow i havent seen tomany home installs that look like there done right.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Apr 10 2006, 12:21 AM~5210698
> *wow i havent seen tomany home installs that look like there done right.
> *


WHERE U THINK MOST OF THE WORK IS NORMALLY DONE!?


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Mar 25 2006, 06:27 AM~5116659
> *their not gonna settle as much as u would think.....id say cut a couple coils off.
> *


 2 3/4 tons will settle fast and alot on a Cadillac Coupe. The car will sit a little lower than stock with a full stack after the first 4 or 5 hops. You will bottom the crossmember out everytime you drop it on a half stack. If you want to sit real low cut them. 4 tons will have the car up pretty high even when they settle, and they arent that hard to settle.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup: looks better than my first setup, i had wires every where :twak: :twak: thank god fo LIL :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

allright , gotta bring this back from the dead... I am skipping alot , cause I was into working on it and didnt care about takin pics , but I have some now... I just need to have a hose made and get some fluid ,,, got my 5.20 mounted for a spare , damn them tires are sweet ! here goes~


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)




----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

thats done real nice, good job!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

love the way them tires look on the rims man...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 18 2006, 10:12 PM~5454980
> *love the way them tires look on the rims man...
> *


I know ,there so dope , I just dont trust rollin on a set


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

lol no doubt


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

looks grat! I need to get back on mine...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

TTThanks yall


----------



## DeviousPlumber (Jun 3, 2006)

T t T FOR A LOCAL HOMIE (585)


----------



## DeviousPlumber (Jun 3, 2006)

BE SURE TO UPDATE US ON THE FINISH


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

yea man i thought u was bringing the lac threw the other day.....what happened?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by suckmyass1ofakind_@Jun 3 2006, 08:53 AM~5544378
> *yea man  i thought u was bringing the lac threw the other day.....what happened?
> *


who dis?


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

thats a nice setup man


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

Lookin good homie. U got me motivated like hell.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ttthanks :biggrin: I got a leaking check or dump


----------



## DeviousPlumber (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn 
i missed when you came threw to tee's house i showed up like 5 minutes after you left that sucks but im sure i will see ya around again be safe bro and from what i heard your ride was looking clean/nice


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DeviousPlumber_@Jun 4 2006, 01:42 PM~5549507
> *Damn
> i missed when you came threw to tee's house i showed up like 5 minutes after you left that sucks but im sure i will see ya around again be safe bro and from what i heard your ride was looking clean/nice
> *


no sweat , Ill be around ,Tee' got my number...wassup w/ your truck?


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Jan 31 2006, 12:25 PM~4742649
> *pretty good  for a first timer...
> *


damn homey that lady in your avatar is gorgeous man. yo' lady? if it is your a lucky man eyy.!! _Chris :biggrin:


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

damn homey. I like. get some extensions for those switches homey serio. other wise pretty damn firme ese. Truucha for the puercos when you out rding though Cause that shit looks way gangster. _Chris


----------



## PoPpIn_N_hOpPiN69 (Apr 21, 2006)

oh yeah a slight reinforcement on that rear end won't hurt anything either though. _Chris


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good,congrats,


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

yo ,word up homie.....the ride is looking good! cant wait for all the homies to ride out real soon......i seen the ridde in person and it looks very good!....gotta loce the 2 doors!



good job!


1


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teeoffthehook_@Jun 5 2006, 06:29 PM~5557123
> *yo ,word up homie.....the ride is looking good! cant wait for all the homies to ride out real soon......i seen the ridde in person and it looks very good!....gotta loce the 2 doors!
> good job!
> 1
> *


damn ,how many names you got? :biggrin: 
got a ticket 2 nights ago , 57 in a 45 hittin switches


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

Is that the tax time special kit from pro hopper? How many volts do you have it wired for? How does it perform? Sorry about all the questions, I'm thinkin about gettin that setup this week.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@May 18 2006, 05:02 PM~5453957
> *allright , gotta bring this back from the dead... I am skipping alot , cause I was into working on it and didnt care about takin pics , but I have some now...  I just need to have a hose made and get some fluid ,,,  got my 5.20 mounted for a spare , damn them tires are sweet ! here goes~
> 
> 
> ...


WASUP HOMIE NICE CADDY ARE THESE 5.20 14 OR 13'S? DO YOU HAVE YOUR STREES POINTS REINFORCED JUST WONDERING CUZ IM GOIN TO HAVE MY SETUP DONE NEXT WEEK OR SO.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KingKreations_@Jun 9 2006, 04:56 PM~5581750
> *Is that the tax time special kit from pro hopper?  How many volts do you have it wired for? How does it perform?  Sorry about all the questions, I'm thinkin about gettin that setup this week.
> *


it was the end of the year spec , same thing I think... im runnin 36 volts , its pretty good , but I think im gonna do 72 now.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 9 2006, 05:23 PM~5581875
> *WASUP HOMIE NICE CADDY ARE THESE 5.20 14 OR 13'S? DO YOU HAVE YOUR STREES POINTS REINFORCED JUST WONDERING CUZ IM GOIN TO HAVE MY SETUP DONE NEXT WEEK OR SO.
> *


14s, 520 spare, rolls on 175 75's , no reinforcements yet , maybe over the winter.thx :biggrin:


----------



## applejacks210 (Jun 10, 2006)

looks like you got a nice car & setup.. how much it cost ya


----------



## KingKreations (Jan 3, 2006)

let me know how it is at 72v cuz that's what i wanna run mine at.


----------



## teeoffthehook (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingKreations_@Jun 10 2006, 05:45 AM~5584304
> *let me know how it is at 72v cuz that's what i wanna run mine at.
> *


only part that would be effected are those motors.......i heard bad things bout them
motors!....but the car lifts pretty quik for 36v!....


----------



## 313Rider (Dec 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

damn tstill looks the same


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

nice n simple


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 7 2009, 04:48 PM~13511002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job homie, glad to see it still lookin good.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 7 2009, 08:48 PM~13511002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah untill you put that piston and adex in there that your keeping secret hno:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 06:26 AM~13515439
> *yeah untill you put that piston and adex in there that your keeping secret hno:
> *


 :0 Rly? :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 14 2010, 09:25 PM~18048134
> *:0 Rly?    :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice Clean Caddy


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Jul 14 2010, 06:25 PM~18048134
> *:0 Rly?    :biggrin:
> *


hope not, unless he's strapping up the frame first :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jul 20 2010, 09:07 AM~18090631
> *hope not, unless he's strapping up the frame first :cheesy:
> *


he know what needs to be done :thumbsup:


----------

